# Used deep fry oil



## taxlady (Oct 11, 2012)

How do you get rid of used deep fry oil? I have some sitting in a pot and I don't know what to do with it. I don't deep fry often. I usually filter the oil and re-use, but this doesn't smell nice. How do I throw it away? I have been told not to put it in the compost.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Oct 11, 2012)

I have a deep fryer, and when the oil requires replacing I put the used oil back in it's original container and drop it in the mixed recyclables trash container. I am pretty sure the recycle place knows who manufactures and distributes biodiesel.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 11, 2012)

I burn it in my fire pit.


----------



## Oldvine (Oct 11, 2012)

If possible and if it's a lot, it goes back into the original container and into the trash.  Since it's vegetable oil, I'm not as concerned as I would be if it were a petroleum product.  If it's a smaller amount, I put used, but dried and crumpled paper towels and napkins into the container and let it soak up and into the garbage it goes.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 12, 2012)

Oldvine said:


> If possible and if it's a lot, it goes back into the original container and into the trash.  Since it's vegetable oil, I'm not as concerned as I would be if it were a petroleum product.  If it's a smaller amount, I put used, but dried and crumpled paper towels and napkins into the container and let it soak up and into the garbage it goes.



+1


----------



## taxlady (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't use paper towels or paper napkins. But I do get a lot of advertising flyers that I can fish out of the recycling bin. It's < 1 cup, so I think some crumpled newsprint is going in the pot to soak up the oil.

Thanks for all the suggestions guys.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Oct 12, 2012)

1 cup would go into the woods behind my house.  A turkey fryer full, I would probably drop off somewhere where it could be recycled.  My guess is any fast food restaurant would have a used oil pickup and would not mind a few gallons left there.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 12, 2012)

Bigjim68 said:


> 1 cup would go into the woods behind my house.  A turkey fryer full, I would probably drop off somewhere where it could be recycled.  My guess is any fast food restaurant would have a used oil pickup and would not mind a few gallons left there.



Actually, yes they would mind.  It costs money in most places to pick up used fryer oil.  Around here it's called "theft of services" and packs a hefty fine.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 12, 2012)

pacanis said:


> I burn it in my fire pit.


+1

I use mine as "fire starter" in my woodstove. I dip crumpled newspaper in the oil and then build my fire. Sometimes I sprinkle some on the logs before igniting the fire. Helps get the fire going, especially if the wood is not quite dry.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 12, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Actually, yes they would mind.  It costs money in most places to pick up used fryer oil.  Around here it's called "theft of services" and packs a hefty fine.


It's only theft of services if you don't ask and get a yes first.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Oct 12, 2012)

DON'T flush it!!  It is bad for pipes, and bad for septic tanks.

I save mine for when I have a brush pile to burn--it is in a bourbon bottle under the sink.  If I didn't have a brush pile, I would put it into the garbage--I don't know of anywhere to recycle it.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 12, 2012)

I think I would feel *safer* keeping it in a used vodka bottle, or gin maybe.
Just sayin'


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 12, 2012)

For small amounts, I wait until it's cool and pour it into the trash (lined with a plastic trash bag).


----------



## Bigjim68 (Oct 12, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Actually, yes they would mind.  It costs money in most places to pick up used fryer oil.  Around here it's called "theft of services" and packs a hefty fine.


I would not do it unless I asked first and had permission.


----------



## powerplantop (Oct 12, 2012)

Bigjim68 said:


> I would not do it unless I asked first and had permission.



I would also want permission, some places get paid for the used oil.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 12, 2012)

I collect used oil and grease in an empty jar (pickle, spaghetti sauce, etc.) under the sink until it's full, then put it in the garbage.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 12, 2012)

Here's a link of some things one can do re: used oil.

How to Dispose of Cooking Oil: 14 steps - wikiHow


----------



## taxlady (Oct 12, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Here's a link of some things one can do re: used oil.
> 
> How to Dispose of Cooking Oil: 14 steps - wikiHow


Cool! Thanks for the link.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 12, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Cool! Thanks for the link.


I might try the tip for cleaning it to make soap...don't tell the girls. I'm sure they'd vote for mixing it with stale bread and rice...


----------



## sparrowgrass (Oct 12, 2012)

Pacanis, you would have to be real drunk to consider drinking that 'bourbon'.  The good stuff is in the bar cabinet by the fridge.


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 12, 2012)

I save empty wide mouth jars with screw on lids, then pour fats/oils into them, screw the cap back on and toss it.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 12, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> I save empty wide mouth jars with screw on lids, then pour fats/oils into them, screw the cap back on and toss it.


I don't save jars. I recycle mine.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 12, 2012)

I recycle mine by using them for rice, nuts, dried fruits, etc.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 12, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I recycle mine by using them for rice, nuts, dried fruits, etc.


I'm old enough that I have pretty much collected enough jars to do that and don't need more.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 12, 2012)

I thought I was as well, but than I stumbled across DC. I seem to have a lot more staples in my pantry than I used to--hence the need for more jars!


----------



## discussingcooking (Oct 12, 2012)

Do not flush it and do not dump it in the sewers!


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 12, 2012)

Yes!  Please don't flush grease.  It cools as it goes down and clogs the pipes, not to mention what it would do to our waterways if it can get there.

I like CWS's link.  Heh, I, too, have a veritable plethora of glass jars!


----------



## tinlizzie (Oct 12, 2012)

I realize this is subject to local rules, regulations, and availability, but the last time I took my burned-out cfc & fluorescent bulbs to my county's chemical waste collection facility, they told me that they will acccept quantities of used cooking oil, poured back into the original containers.  For small quantities, I do as others have said, save empty glass screw-top jars for the oil and put into the regular trash for pickup.


----------



## Addie (Oct 12, 2012)

tinlizzie said:


> I realize this is subject to local rules, regulations, and availability, but the last time I took my burned-out cfc & fluorescent bulbs to my county's chemical waste collection facility, they told me that they will acccept quantities of used cooking oil, poured back into the original containers. For small quantities, I do as others have said, save empty glass screw-top jars for the oil and put into the regular trash for pickup.



Sometimes those local laws make it very difficult for folks to comply with. 

Example: You buy a gallon of olive oil. You use it more for salads instead of deep frying. Then comes a holiday and you combine it with frying oil for some deep frying. (You want the flavor of the olive oil.) You use the last of the olive oil. Who saves their gallon can when it is empty? You have to open the whole top to get the oil back into the can. Put it in a large empty jar. Put it in the fridge to solidify, toss in trash. Problem solved and none the wiser. I won't tell on you if you don't tell on me.


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 12, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I don't save jars. I recycle mine.



I consider using a washed, empty mayonaise jar to be recycling.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 12, 2012)

I like the idea of sopping it up with bread and giving to the birds. They can use the extra calories this time of the year.

If it were grilling weather, I would save it for starting the charcoal.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 12, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> I consider using a washed, empty mayonaise jar to be recycling.


So do I. Technically it's one step better than recycling:
1) reduce
2) re-use
3) recycle


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 12, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I like the idea of sopping it up with bread and giving to the birds. They can use the extra calories this time of the year.
> 
> If it were grilling weather, I would save it for starting the charcoal.


The birds will LOVE it. But--doesn't it drive Shreddie nuts to have birds outside that patio door?

I also like the idea of greasing the snow shovel with it--especially when the snow is that heavy, wet snow that is so hard to shovel and get off the shovel...I can see a new thread--how to season a snow shovel...and several polls: plastic or metal snow shovel -- which do you prefer...scoop or pusher or shovel...wooden handle or metal...is there just one shovel to have?


----------



## taxlady (Oct 12, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> The birds will LOVE it. But--doesn't it drive Shreddie nuts to have birds outside that patio door?
> 
> I also like the idea of greasing the snow shovel with it--especially when the snow is that heavy, wet snow that is so hard to shovel and get off the shovel...I can see a new thread--how to season a snow shovel...and several polls: plastic or metal snow shovel -- which do you prefer...scoop or pusher or shovel...wooden handle or metal...is there just one shovel to have?


Nope, he loves it. My neighbour calls it "kitty TV".

I love the idea of a snow shovel thread. Shreddie is looking at me funny 'cause I laughed so loud.

Luckily, we seldom have to shovel. It's one of the few advantages of having a condo association. The company that mows our lawns in summer deals with our snow in winter.


----------



## justplainbill (Oct 13, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> +1
> 
> I use mine as "fire starter" in my woodstove. I dip crumpled newspaper in the oil and then build my fire. Sometimes I sprinkle some on the logs before igniting the fire. Helps get the fire going, especially if the wood is not quite dry.


Burning oil can produce a sooty / smoky fire and aggravate the need for more frequent stove and flue cleaning.
Before my area became more urbanized, we were able to burn brush and leaf piles and waste paper; now we have a damned costly 'recycling' center and have to shred sensitive documents.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 13, 2012)

justplainbill said:


> Burning oil can produce a sooty / smoky fire and aggravate the need for more frequent stove and flue cleaning.
> Before my area became more urbanized, we were able to burn brush and leaf piles and waste paper; now we have a damned costly 'recycling' center and have to shred sensitive documents.


The chimney is a Selkirk (Products: Chimneys). Most amazing chimneys. Soot does not adhere to them (I am even comfortable burning pine in my woodstove with a Selkirk). When I lived in MN and my parents burned wood, we cleaned the chimney every month. Here in SE Ontario, in the fall, we check the Selkirk chimney, run the brush up and down it a couple of times, check the elbows/pipe from the stove to the chimney, empty the trap, and we're good to go for another winter. It takes us about 1/2 an hour.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 13, 2012)

I use it and advertisement flyers to light my charcoal grill (Webber Kettle).  It doesn't give that petroleum aftertaste that you  sometimes get with fire starter fluid.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

